# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Apple de nouveau point du doigt par Greenpeace

## Hinault Romaric

*Apple de nouveau point du doigt par Greenpeace*
*qui flicite Wipro et HP pour leur respect de lenvironnement*


Dans son action pour la protection de lenvironnement, Greenpeace value lengagement des entreprises technologiques pour le respect de lenvironnement.

LONG cologiste vient de publier son rapport  Guide to Greener Electronics  des entreprises les plus colos dans le domaine du hardware.

Dans ce classement,  Apple perd deux places par rapport  la dernire liste de Greenpeace, pour se retrouver  la sixime  position avec un score de 4,5 sur 10.

La firme  la pomme aurait fait des investissements dans lutilisation des nergies renouvelables et llimination des lments  chimiques nocifs dans ses produits,  mais est surtout point du doigt par Greenpeace pour son manque de transparence.

Lorganisme reproche  Apple de ne pas publier dinformation sur ses missions de gaz  effet de serre, sa politique dnergie et le cycle de vie de ses produits.  Un critre qui pourrait cependant remettre en cause lintgrit de Greenpeace, car certains pourront lanalyser comme un acharnement contre Apple qui, au fil des rapports, est toujours critiqu par Greenpeace.

Autre entreprise dans le collimateur de Greenpeace : RIM. Le constructeur canadien occupe la dernire place du classement avec une note de 2 sur 10, pour son manque dun plan dnergie propre et dun calendrier pour liminer les produits chimiques nocifs comme les retardateurs de flamme broms (RFB) et le polychlorure de vinyle (PVC) de ses produits.

 loppos, la tte du classement est occupe par Wipro et HP.




Le fabricant indien Wipro est couronn pour son engagement dans lutilisation des nergies renouvelables et ses efforts pour rduire ses missions de gaz  effet de serre, tandis quHP est relay en seconde position avec un score de 5,7. Le top 3 est boucl par Nokia.

Le classement de Greenpeace a pour objectif dinciter les entreprises IT  continuer leurs investissements pour le respect de lenvironnement. Lorganisme reconnait que l'engagement environnemental des entreprises du hardware est  plus fort et beaucoup d'entre elles ont progress pour  liminer les produits chimiques toxiques provenant du matriel.  



*Source* : Greenpeace


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce rapport ?

----------


## BenoitM

Bonne initiative.

Part contre tritre un peu racoleur car Apple est dans la moyenne (qui est certe mauvaise), j'ai pas accs au rapport donc je ne sais pas si c'est Greenpeace qui m'est apple en avant ou bien les rapporteurs du rapports




> produits. Un critre qui pourrait cependant remettre en cause lintgrit de Greenpeace, car certains pourront lanalyser comme un acharnement contre Apple qui, au fil des rapports, est toujours critiqu par Greenpeace.


Ben le rapport n'est pas nouveau, ses critres n'ont pas volu donc Apple n'a qu' communiquer si ils veulent sortir de la zone rouge.

----------


## Tryph

Au dbut, j'avais lu seulement le titre et j'avais observ le graphique et ma premire raction a t "ils abusent un peu quand mme, Apple est mieux class que la plupart des entreprises qui apparaissent."

en lisant l'article, je vois qu'Apple est saqu car il ne fournit pas les infos demandes... et l je comprends mieux.

un truc dont je suis persuad, c'est que quand une entreprise a des chiffres sur son activit qui peuvent lui faire de la bonne pub, elle n'attends pas qu'on les lui demande pour les publier...

----------


## Freem

> Au dbut, j'avais lu seulement le titre et j'avais observ le graphique et ma premire raction a t "ils abusent un peu quand mme, Apple est mieux class que la plupart des entreprises qui apparaissent."
> 
> en lisant l'article, je vois qu'Apple est saqu car il ne fournit pas les infos demandes... et l je comprends mieux.
> 
> un truc dont je suis persuad, c'est que quand une entreprise a des chiffres sur son activit qui peuvent lui faire de la bonne pub, elle n'attends pas qu'on les lui demande pour les publier...


Surtout une entreprise comme Apple, qui est tout de mme renomme pour sa com'.
On a pu voir rcemment que quand ils cachent des infos c'est qu'elles ne sont pas favorables, cf l'encart sur leur site britannique.

----------


## KEKE93

Ah bon?? Wipro, SSII indienne, fait aussi du hardware?
Pourquoi n'y a t'il pas IBM alors? La branche hardware d'IBM ce n'est pas rien quand mme...

----------


## mala92

Salut,

Je ne sais pas si c'est une caricature, mais en regardant le schma, on dirait que l'"informatique" est plus propre que l'"lectronique grand public". Je vois les constructeurs d'ordinateurs dans le vert/orange et les constructeurs d'ordi/TV dans l'orange.

je trouve que faire ce classement est trs compliqu vu la diversit au sein d'une entreprise. Exemple (Dell et HP), le cycle de vie et la maintenance d'un serveur ne seront pas du tout les mmes pour une tablette.

Si je comprends bien pour Greenpeace, Sustaining c'est plutt li au recyclage qu' la maintenance (cas Nokia).  ::calim2:: 
Un produit recycl c'est bien, un produit qui dure aussi (rparable).

----------


## gangsoleil

Bonjour,

Oh, le beau troll du mercredi.

Wipro ? Jamais entendu parler. Entreprise qui a un CA de $7 milliard (source wikipedia).

Je n'ai pas le courage de faire toutes les autres, mais : 
IBM, absent du classement : 106
Cisco, absent : 46
Fujistu, absent (tout confondu, pas seulement Fujitsu-Siemens) : 4 467
Motorola, absent : 13 (chiffres 2011)
Huawei, absent : 37

Dans les presents : 
HP : 127
Apple : 156
Lenovo : 29
RIM : 16.4
Acer : 16
...

Je vais pas continuer, mais a partir de la, je considere que leur classement ne vaut, malheureusement, plus grand chose.

----------


## BenoitM

Je vois pas le rapport entre avoir tester ou non toutes les entreprises et le rsultat du classement.

En quoi j'ai besoin de la note de jacque pour savoir si oui ou non j'ai russi un test?

En plus tu voudrais un classement que sur les plus gros acteurs.
J'espere qu'on fait pas les tests que comme ca pour la scurit alimentaires.
Sinon on ne controlerai jamais le boucher du coin parce que les grandes surfaces vendent plus...

----------


## fregolo52

> Pourquoi n'y a t'il pas IBM alors? La branche hardware d'IBM ce n'est pas rien quand mme...


IBM est absent (tout comme Orable, ex Sun) srement parce qu'ils sont dans une "niche" loin du grand public, ils ne font quasi que des serveurs (si je ne me trompe pas). Aujourd'hui, pour ces 2 socits, la partie hardward doit tre marginal par rapport au software.

PS : IBM a vendu sa branche PC  Lenovo y'a dj par mal de temps.  ::aie::

----------


## Tryph

c'est quoi le rapport entre le chiffre d'affaire d'une entreprise et son *engagement pour le respect de l'environnement*?

car oui, relisez la news, il ne s'agit que de mesurer l'engagement pour le respect de l'environnement, rien d'autre...

ainsi, bien entendu, une entreprise qui fait de l'lectronique pollue plus qu'une entreprise de jardinage. c'est vident, a changera probablement jamais et classer l'impact sur l'environnement de 2 secteurs d'activit diffrents n'aurait effectivement aucun sens.

mais ce qui est mesur ici, c'est seulement la volont de rduire son impact sur l'environnement et les actions menes pour y parvenir.

----------


## gangsoleil

> En plus tu voudrais un classement que sur les plus gros acteurs.
>  J'espere qu'on fait pas les tests que comme ca pour la scurit alimentaires.
>  Sinon on ne controlerai jamais le boucher du coin parce que les grandes surfaces vendent plus...


Non, je dis qu'on ne controle pas de la meme maniere une grande surface que le boucher du coin. 




> En quoi j'ai besoin de la note de jacque pour savoir si oui ou non j'ai russi un test?


Lorsqu'on etablit un classement avec un top 3, il est certain que celui-ci sera repris par les media, et egalement par les entreprises elle-meme. Donc je pense que c'est important d'essayer de voir un peu tous les acteurs du secteur.




> mais ce qui est mesur ici, c'est seulement la volont de rduire son impact sur l'environnement et les actions menes pour y parvenir.


Mais que fait une SSII dans ce classement ? Ils avaient besoin d'une entreprise a mettre en avant ? Wipro ne semble pas du tout fabriquer de composants informatiques, contrairement aux autres.

----------


## Tryph

> Mais que fait une SSII dans ce classement ? Ils avaient besoin d'une entreprise a mettre en avant ? Wipro ne semble pas du tout fabriquer de composants informatiques, contrairement aux autres.


bah il est crit nulle part dans l'article que les entreprises doivent fabriquer des composants lectroniques pour figurer dans le classement.

une SSII peut trs bien avoir des plans pour limiter son impact sur l'environnement:
- le classique message en bas des mails "n'imprimez ce mail que si c'est rellement ncessaire"
- le non moins classique bac pour rcuprer le papier et l'envoyer au recyclage.
- la moins classique subvention pour l'achat et l'utilisation d'un vlo par ses employs, pour venir au bureau.
- une politique d'utilisation du train plutt que de la voiture ou l'avion pour les dplacements plus long.
-etc... on peut trouver des tonnes d'ides.

----------


## gangsoleil

> une SSII peut trs bien avoir des plans pour limiter son impact sur l'environnement


Si tu regardes les criteres de greenpeace, il y a l'utilisation de plastiques recycles, la suppression (ou la prevision de la suppression) de certains composants toxiques, et encore pas mal d'autres criteres qui ne s'appliquent qu'aux fabriquants.

Deja qu'on pourrait discuter sur le fait que RIM (qui ne fabrique que des smartphones) n'a pas du tout les memes contraintes que HP qui fabrique des ecrans et des ordinateurs de bureau (les composants ne sont pas fabriques des memes materiaux, donc le fait de recycler ou non tel ou tel composant n'a pas le meme impact).

Comme le disait Tryph: 



> une entreprise qui fait de l'lectronique pollue plus qu'une entreprise de jardinage. c'est vident, a changera probablement jamais et classer l'impact sur l'environnement de 2 secteurs d'activit diffrents n'aurait effectivement aucun sens.


Une SSII peut, ou non, chercher a etre plus verte, mais chercher a la comparer a un fabriquant de materiel electronique semble tres douteux.

----------


## mala92

> bah il est crit nulle part dans l'article que les entreprises doivent fabriquer des composants lectroniques pour figurer dans le classement.


Dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas mettre les banques ?

Si on doit relire la news, tu devrais lire le document de Greenpeace.



> Product energy efficiency
> Avoidance of hazardous substances in products
> Use of recycled plastic in products
> 
> Product life cycle
> Chemicals management and advocacy
> Policy and practice on sustainable sourcing of fibres for paper
> Policy and practice on avoidance of conflict minerals
> 
> Provides effective voluntary take-back where there are no EPR laws


Y'a pas trop de mal  respecter ces critres si on n'est pas fabricant.

----------


## BenoitM

> Dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas mettre les banques ?
> 
> Si on doit relire la news, tu devrais lire le document de Greenpeace.
> 
> Y'a pas trop de mal  respecter ces critres si on n'est pas fabricant.


Parce que le rapport c'est sur la GreenIT
De plus WiPro fabrique des composants et vends du matriel informatique

----------


## Tryph

pour commencer, j'ai jamais dit que comparer l'*engagement dans la rduction de leur impact* sur l'environnement d'entreprises de 2 secteurs diffrents tait un non sens.
en revanche j'ai bien dit que mesurer l'*impact* d'entreprises des 2 secteurs diffrents taient un non sens.
vraiment dsol si je m'exprime pas assez clairement.

ensuite, pourquoi ne pas inclure les banques?
bah je sais pas... peut tre parce qu'une banque n'est pas une entreprise technologique.




> [...]Greenpeace value l*engagement des entreprises technologiques* pour le respect de lenvironnement.


(c'est la premire phrase de l'article)


mais finalement toutes ces discussions sont vaines puisque, de toute faon, Wipro fabrique bien du harware:
http://www.wipro.com/products/wipro-...nd-technology/
il semble donc bien que ce rapport ne concerne que des constructeurs...
j'aurais du vrifier plus tt et ne pas partir sur des hypothses fausses nonces quelques posts plus haut. toutes mes excuses...


alors au risque de me rpter, ce classement ne dit pas que Wipro est plus "propre" qu'Apple mais que Wipro fait plus d'effort qu'Apple (et que tous ceux qui figurent sur ce graphique) pour tre "propre".
(du coup ils sont certainement plus propres)


EDIT
et pour en rajouter une couche, je ne sais plus qui parlait de recyclage et de rparation des appareils lectriques qui sont 2 faon de rduire son impact... eh bien en 10 seconde de recherche google avec les mots-cls "wipro ordinateur", je suis tomb sur a:
Wipro veut lancer des ordinateurs 100% recyclables
Wipro - dpannage informatique Clermont-ferrand
perso j'ai jamais entendu parl de constructeur hardware qui veuille faire du 100% recyclable et les rparateur sont plutt rares, alors il semble ( premire vue hein) que Wipro mrite largement sa premire place.

troll:
a change quand mme des appareils dont on ne peut pas changer la batterie...  ::aie::

----------


## Fluck

Microsoft et Amazon sont aussi concerns, reste  savoir si un effort sera fait ?

http://www.greenpeace.org/france/fr/clean-our-cloud/

----------

